

Deis 0.1.0 – Ready for Dev/Test - knes
http://deis.io/deis-0-1-0-ready-for-devtest/

======
gabrtv
You beat me to posting this. Kudos.

I'm Gabriel Monroy, creator of the Deis project. Happy to answer any questions
on our 0.1.0 release. We're really excited about where the project stands
today.

